# Floor Lamp



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

I just finished this today. I was allowed to get the material from a land clearing project before the owner burned it all. The vertical part of the lamp was a limb from a huge old Juniper tree. The Juniper burl base was found at the same time. 

The Burl base is 3.5" thick, and roughly 16"x18" in diameter. Total height to top of wood is 52".


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Ron, Your work is absolutely exquisite and impeccable...I went to your website and who ever designed it (you?) I applaud also...I just closed down my rustic home furnishings shop of which I carried nothing but the finest lines of furnishings and accessories...Don't know how I missed you! I used to go on only 1 buying trip a year and it was always in Denver..Do you offer wholesale?*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Truely spectacular!!! I'm not worthy to call myself a wood worker any more.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Those are exquisite Ron. Everytime I see one of your pieces I ask myself how much of the outcome can be credited to the woods inherent beauty, how much to the hands that work it, and how much to the eye that sees it in the wild as a lamp, and how much credit to the brain that discriminates the _way_ it should be crafted. I aways come to the same conclusion: It is all of those. Any missing ingredient and your pieces would not turn out as they do. 




Geoguy said:


> Truely spectacular!!! I'm not worthy to call myself a wood worker any more.


He isn't a woodworker Geo, he's an artist. :yes:


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Trappeur said:


> *Ron, Your work is absolutely exquisite and impeccable...I went to your website and who ever designed it (you?) I applaud also...I just closed down my rustic home furnishings shop of which I carried nothing but the finest lines of furnishings and accessories...Don't know how I missed you! I used to go on only 1 buying trip a year and it was always in Denver..Do you offer wholesale?*
> 
> *Trappeur*


Many Thanks for your kind comments Trappeur,

My wife April designed our website. I take the pictures, but she puts it all together.

No, I am not able to sell wholesale, since I can only produce so much, with each piece being hand made by just one person. (Me)

Thanks Again,

Ron


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Quick question Ron.....*

*What brand/model camera do you use? I'm just starting to look for a great camera for taking pictures especially of indoor work?*

*Your camera takes awesome pictures and I'm a fanatic when it comes to pictures..*

*Thanks.*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Trappeur said:


> *Quick question Ron.....*
> 
> *What brand/model camera do you use? I'm just starting to look for a great camera for taking pictures especially of indoor work?*
> 
> ...


I use a three year old Canon digital Rebel. I believe since the time I got mine its been updated about four times. I don't use the flash for my indoor pictures, but do use a tripod and the cameras timer for shutter release because of the slow shutter speeds the low light usually requires.

I like my dslr, but a friend of mine recently sold all of his dslr equipment, and bought a Canon G9 for about $500.00. It's an excellent camera, I have seen his pictures and they are excellent.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

Trappeur said:


> *Quick question Ron.....*
> 
> *What brand/model camera do you use? I'm just starting to look for a great camera for taking pictures especially of indoor work?*
> 
> ...


you could have the best camera in the world and the pictures still could not come out to what you want... its not about the camera is about your ability and knowledge of taking pics... for all my projects i just use a 200 dollar nikon digital camera, just gotta make sure the ligthing is right. but to the lamp.... GOD D*MN is all i got to say


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> He isn't a woodworker Geo, he's an artist. :yes:


So true!!!, Tex. 
Well,,,,,, I've never claimed to be an artist,,,,,,,,,,,, so can I be a woodworker again??:smile:


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Juniperlampguy,

I went to your website...
Sold, Sold, Sold !

And I can see why, truly works of art are really reasonable prices!
Tell your wife she did a great job on the website!


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

Amazing Color!


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

As always, Ron, your work is awesomely beautiful.


----------



## BigHUGE201 (May 14, 2008)

I am truly in awe at your work and craftsmanship on this project. I think that it is just absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

wow....

(and I'm rarely speechless...)


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Those are exquisite Ron. Everytime I see one of your pieces I ask myself how much of the outcome can be credited to the woods inherent beauty, how much to the hands that work it, and how much to the eye that sees it in the wild as a lamp, and how much credit to the brain that discriminates the _way_ it should be crafted. I aways come to the same conclusion: It is all of those. Any missing ingredient and your pieces would not turn out as they do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A big Thanks for your comments Tex and Geoguy,

As you know the more you do something the better you get at it.

I give most of the credit to the naturally created pieces of wood, I just uncover whats already there.

Believe me, my work looks alot different now than it did eight years ago. I have been making this kind of stuff about every day since then.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful work! I love it!


----------



## Wood-Dood (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, that is astonishing!!! It's as if you took wood, turned it into liquid and made it solid again.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron That is beautifull wood working. Folks around here use cypress knea's to make lamps like yours, but not near as nice. I would like to know what you made the lamp out of.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's amazing! I can't begin to comprehend how you did that! :blink: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Handyman said:


> Ron That is beautifull wood working. Folks around here use cypress knea's to make lamps like yours, but not near as nice. I would like to know what you made the lamp out of.


Hi Handyman,

I made this out of Western Juniper, it only grows in a few western states, with the largest concentration being in central Oregon.

I also sometimes use Mountain Mahogany, Ponderosa and Lodgepole Pine.

Ron


----------

